# XM Satellite Radio Signs 11-Year Programming Deal With Major League Baseball



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

NEW YORK (AP) -- XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. is raising the ante in its programming battle with rival Sirius Satellite Radio Inc., signing an 11-year programming deal with Major League Baseball that could be worth even more than the $500 million pact Sirius recently made with shock jock Howard Stern, a person familiar with the matter said late Tuesday.

The deal would put baseball games for every major league team on XM's service beginning next year, according to the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity. The story was first reported in The Sports Business Daily, a newspaper published by Street & Smith's Sports Group.

Officials from both Major League Baseball and XM declined to comment, but MLB notified reporters late Tuesday that baseball commissioner Bud Selig would have a news conference Wednesday morning with Hugh Panero, the CEO of XM Satellite Radio.

MORE


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Even if XM charges more for MLB, this deal would be worth it. I don't care for O&A, Stern, or even that much for Bob Edwards but I do enjoy MLB. Game Day Audio/MLB TV is great, if you are sitting by the computer. MLB EI is nice if you have time to relax and watch TV but having the ability to hear any game, anywhere is the trump card.


----------



## theslag (Oct 14, 2004)

Satellite radio is the death of am/fm radio. If I never would have rented a car with XM in it, i would have never purchaced it, but when i laned back home, i ran to Bestbuy to get my Roady 1. Having O and A is a plus too. I was a big howard fan, and will not jump ship for him, plus, his show hasnt changed in years, it will be the same show, only now with the F-bomb toss in for good measure. Plus Jim Norton, is way funnier than Artie Lange. 

Oh, MLB, is great for XM, I rather listen to that than the NFL....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If it wasnt for Jim Norton the O&A show would be a bore. (Monster Rain!)

If XM decided to charge for the Baseball package I won't be paying for it, my AM radio still works great (especially when listening to the Red Sox kick the Yankees asses all over the Bronx)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM will also be creating an MLB channel similar to Sirius' NFL channel.

http://www.xmradio.com/mlb/index.jsp


----------



## theslag (Oct 14, 2004)

Scott, your totaly right about Norton on O and A. I got 3 words for this weeks O and A show...HOT TEEN NEWS....when Norton was going off on Opie and his Hot Teen News, I lost it in the car!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

As a fantasy baseball nut, I will love having the audio available when I am travelling. I love my Mets, but they have been putrid the last few years and out of market games have kept baseball fun for me.

I'm pulling for an Astros-Red Sox series as the Astros have never been to the series, and we all know the Red Sox history of futility.

I'm jumping on the Red Sox bandwagon because Boston fans have suffered long enough. Plus I have a LITTLE guilt about 1986. Our miracle comeback felt more like a collapse on their end, and Bill Buckner desperately needs Boston fans to finally change the subject.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

A few years later, Buckner ended his career with the Red Sox. He was a non-roster invitee that last yer who made the Opening Day roster and even *started* that day.

He was greeted at Fenway Park with a HUGE standing ovation.

...because *real* baseball fans know that Gedman should have blocked the ball.


----------

